
Fleep - tsudot
https://fleep.io/
======
nnnnni
Yet again. [https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

Also, does it annoy anyone else when they don't even put a small amount of
text telling what a program/service does on the front page?

I don't want to watch some video where people fawn over their great new
service. I just want to quickly read what it does and move on (or sign up or
download, whichever is appropriate).

~~~
rplnt
What do you mean? Isn't it clear?

> Your files and messages. Always in sync. On all devices. Team communication
> is now a simple, common-sense thing. Make it yours.

~~~
bronson
Apple, Google, and Microsoft all promise this, as do a ton of smaller
companies. So no, this buzzphrase doesn't differentiate fleep much at all.

Apologies if I missed some subtle sarcasm. :)

That said, their homepage seems passable to me. Maybe they added some content
in the past few hours?

~~~
rplnt
Yeah, it was sarcasm. I like the look of the page, I guess the pictures
communicate what it is enough to explore it further, but the message I pasted
is really horrible.

------
Blahah
Is this solving some problem that Hipchat, Campfire, Slack, Kandan, Unison,
etc. don't already solve?

~~~
debacle
The problem with all of those services is a lack of a strong desktop client
that isn't just their web app inside a browser container.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
The problem with all of these things, in my opinion, is that they aren't IRC.
Real time chat has been a solved problem since May of 1993.

~~~
ryeguy
IRC does not solve half of the problems all of these products do. Persistence,
for starters.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
What kind of persistence are you talking about? I use ZNC, which means I'm
always logged in (and set /away when I'm not actually there), and I get logs
saved to disk.

------
adhipg
I don't see a point of trying it out unless there's a pricing model described
- and I can't find any on their site.

~~~
extesy
It's free while in beta: [https://fleep.io/faq](https://fleep.io/faq)

~~~
untog
You use it when it's in beta, get the team used to it, build workflow around
it... _then_ find out how much it costs?

No thanks.

~~~
dwightgunning
Definitely a turn off with anything that has a steep learning curve or high
switching costs. I.e. pretty much everything in productivity and
communication.

------
jqueryin
I'm having a hard time with the juxtaposition of upvotes to negative comment
ratio. I was in the latter camp, ready to write a mini rant on "WTF another
chat app?".

I found it more interesting that people are expressing interest in this;
demonstrating a complete polar opposite of the comments. Is this a situation
of people upvoting because they abhor the idea?

~~~
BryanB55
I upvoted because I like seeing new projects/apps on hackernews and this one
appears as though they did put a good amount of time into building the site.
Sure it's been done before but most things worth doing have been. Although I
can't think of many problems that hipchat or flowdock do not solve.

I'm curious to hear what others think is still an open web app market? Or what
category of products can still be improved upon?

~~~
jqueryin
If you want to truly add value, find large businesses to help. They're riddled
with old software and inefficient processes. It's highly feasible to write
custom software applications that can save larger corporations millions of
dollars with a minimal amount of development time. The hardest part is:

    
    
        1) Getting them to recognize this.
        2) Coaxing out the pain points.
        3) Bypassing their bureaucracy (chain of command).

~~~
gutnor
Large business also means supporting old stuff. You can stop dreaming of HTML5
and start coding stuff working in IE7. Also, weirdo DMZ, weirdo User Right,
weirdo proxy settings, ...

It is complicated, you have little clients that each represent a significant
fraction of your revenue. They will pay well but drain your development team
in pointless, unportable, customisations.

Large businesses is not a sexy world and companies catering their need are
similarly not sexy.

------
ithinkso
Little bit offtopic: recently every startup website I've seen here looks
almost exactly the same, especially those with .io domain. Is there some kind
of a template or technology that is being used to fastly develop those or is
this just a trend?If it is could someone link to some resources about how to
create those? Thanks.

~~~
goblin89
I'd also ask about those videos—they tend to be quite neat. I wonder which
studios do that (are there many?) and for how much approximately.

~~~
sssilver
+1, does anyone know what software is primarily used to produce this kind of
videos?

~~~
goblin89
I asked a friend, he says they can be using Adobe After Effects (his
preference) or Final Cut Pro. I was surprised, but apparently these tools are
fit to do this kind of animation.

The narrative can be a more difficult part, unless the video involves much
custom graphics (this one appears to do a decent job reusing a few
primitives). By narrative I mean not just the voice, which I was told is often
done by outsourcing to studios out there, but the script in general.

Just my 2 cents, maybe someone can give more info.

------
netcan
This seems like a potentially useful app but I don't see how I get started
using it. I don't want to start inviting everyone I know. I still need Skype,
Basecamp and email running while I work as well. I still need whatsapp, viber,
Facebook & Google hangouts on my phone + sms and regular calling on my phone.
Everyone seems to have a different way of contacting me.

If this could be an sms or email client or if it could pull in 2-3 of those
services I might start using it. Seems nicer than most of them.

For now I'm just hoping I don't have 2-3 people that want to fleep me instead
of Skype. I have enough places I can accidentally overlook a bit of text from
someone I know.

------
lnanek2
...i don't want another chat solution at this point. it doesn't matter what
you offer me or do different.

------
kawsper
I like how Flowdock does this. Using threads (or flows) within the same
chatroom have really helped our organisation communicate better.

Our development team moved from Campfire to Hipchat, and then from Hipchat to
Flowdock, afterwards we created rooms for the other departments as an
expirement, and we couldn't be happier.

No more URGENT emails, or direct interruptions, its all there in the chat.

------
hengheng
Can I host it?

~~~
explorigin
This!

There are so many of these things but "Can I host it?" Is the one thing that I
don't know of a solution that allows it. Seems like we need an open source
one.

~~~
klaruz
I just posted a similar comment above. It seems like the time is right for an
open source advanced chat server. Maybe there already is one, I just don't
know of it yet.

~~~
joshstrange
I've never used it but it looks like it might be what you are looking for:
[https://github.com/kandanapp/kandan](https://github.com/kandanapp/kandan)

~~~
hengheng
Very cool, I'm looking into this. Thanks!

------
livejamie
We've been using Slack at work and we haven't turned back.

~~~
ElCapitanMarkla
We just started using Slack a couple of weeks ago. Pretty good so far

------
abjorn
...or you could just use IRC

------
0x420
my co-worker and i use kato.im for this kind of thing. fleep looks nice, but
it doesn't highlight source code, which is kind of a deal breaker for us.

~~~
livejamie
We've been using Slack, you should check it out.

------
devilirium
Feels like Google Wave.

------
TomiHiltunen
What about Flowdock?

------
normloman
Lot of time wasted reinventing the wheel.

------
plg
another one?

------
lerouxb
How does this compete with ___poot_ __and __ _fweeep_ __?

(sorry)

